
The US is losing the high-stakes global battery war - okket
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/13/17675708/great-battery-war-steve-levine-powerhouse-book-interview
======
sharemywin
"Lack of vision. So we did not then have the vision to identify this as an
industry of the future and set out to capture it the way the Japanese did.
This is a completely different topic, but we’re now making the same mistake
with AI."

